# Garmin chart card needed - great lakes?



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Garmin GPS MAP 2310, older unit not in production anymore.
It has a Chesapeake Bay card in it now, I want to find a US East card (HUS040R) or a Great Lakes card for it.

Anyone have one and willing to part with it or know where one can be Found?
It isn't an SD card, it is a "special to Garmin" style of card that is only made by Garmin!
I don't know how good the pre-loaded "base map" is on the Garmin stuff...


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would check eBay. That might be the easiest place to find them. That's were I go to find older electronic parts and stuff like that.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

eBay Garmin g- chart which was made for garmin by navionics inc. I saw a bunch just need to pick your area


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will check there.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a lake erie card


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I replied to your PM.


----------

